
Ask HN: How do agencies manage employee downtime between projects? - boffinism
Client projects come along at different times with different resourcing requirements. If your team comprises permanent employees, you&#x27;re losing money on every day one of your team isn&#x27;t working on a project. What are the best strategies to work around this?
======
startupfreak
I think it's a combination of:

\- Build assumptions about down time into your pricing model \- Aim for big
projects where adding or removing 1 developer to smooth your resourcing isn't
a problem \- Always be taking on more projects than you can staff, and use
freelancers to fill the gap \- Use the down time to to reskill your developers
\- Have a homegrown product that gets worked on in down time

